
Decluttering Your Inbox - Kasper99
https://www.spikenow.com/
======
ktpsns
I don't get it. Is this some content-modifying (don't want to say AI) gateway
between email and some messenger? If so, how do the messages look like for the
people on the email side? I don't need screenshots of a messenger app because
I've seen dozens of them and they all look the same.

~~~
Jack1012
It's not AI...its conversational email (its your email, but looks like chat).
Your email will feel like chat but the people on the other side will still see
their regular email thread if they don't use Spike. Super helpful.

~~~
Deedee01
I second this - The messages look just the same as a regular email for people
that don't use the Spike app.

